# Mulberry?



## Tiburon (Sep 1, 2019)

Any one ever use mulberry for smoking. I saw this on a list of approved woods and wondered if they might be pulling someones leg or is it real? If so what would you use it for?


----------



## kmmamm (Sep 1, 2019)

Yes, use it all the time.  Light smoke somewhat like apple or pecan. Just be sure it is dry.  If mulberry is growing in your area, I guarantee it is plentiful and easy to get.


----------



## Tiburon (Sep 1, 2019)

Thank you, got two trees in my yard, and the trailer court I live in has about 600. Trimming them all the time so getting the wood is easy.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 3, 2019)

What Kammamm said, i use a lot of it, probably have 3 truck loads piled up now. I can't stress enough on the wood being dried out good, you'll know if it's not.


----------



## def1 (Jan 30, 2020)

We have a butcher shop here called Thurns. Been in business for over 100 years. They use 70% oak and 30% mulberry. The mulberry has to season for a year.


----------



## Tiburon (Feb 9, 2020)

def1 said:


> We have a butcher shop here called Thurns. Been in business for over 100 years. They use 70% oak and 30% mulberry. The mulberry has to season for a year.





def1 said:


> We have a butcher shop here called Thurns. Been in business for over 100 years. They use 70% oak and 30% mulberry. The mulberry has to season for a year.


Been off awhile, sorry for slow reply. Got mulberry and fig curing now, maybe by fall or next spring they'll be ready. Thanks for the good info guys, Tiburon


----------



## JWFokker (Feb 10, 2020)

Fig is supposed to be some of the best wood you can get for chicken and pork. Hard to come by and I can't bring myself to cut down the fig trees I've got.


----------

